# Steph Curry's 70-foot alley oop to Dorrell Wright



## Basel




----------



## CosaNostra

Big fan of Steph Curry. Really like what he's doing in the pros. The Warriors have a ton of talent, we'll see if they can actually make something out of it or if they'll continue to underachieve.


----------



## Knickers

How the hell do you pull that off.


----------



## gi0rdun

Favorite play in a while.


----------



## ajax25

click over a couple of videos after this one is done and you can find this play...thats pretty sick


----------

